# Thanksgiving grocery list.



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

It feels like it’s too early to think about Thanksgiving but, surprise, it isn’t. I always have such a long list that I began my list last weekend. Some stores are getting cranberries but I’m waiting to get ocean spray brand. and then walnuts for the zucchini bread and pecans for the sweet potato casserole and of course a can of Libbys pumpkin for the pie. Back many years ago 85 yr old Nana said, “always use Libbys and never use anything else!” Which reminds me to check my holiday spices. 

I know, Everything’s about the election but is anyone else thinking about Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Thinking about it? Oh yes and how to do it easier. We don't expect any guests and don't expect to be invited anywhere. I don't think the grandkids know how to cook such a meal. Daughter lives out of state.
It'll be a fresh ham, those sweet potatoes with the little marshmallows and wife wants those nasty green beans with fried onion rings. I just call them nasty but I like them.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Thinking about it? Oh yes and how to do it easier. We don't expect any guests and don't expect to be invited anywhere. I don't think the grandkids know how to cook such a meal. Daughter lives out of state.
> It'll be a fresh ham, those sweet potatoes with the little marshmallows and wife wants those nasty green beans with fried onion rings. I just call them nasty but I like them.


I love marshmallows on sweet potatoes. Grew up with that. Daughter doesn’t so I make the casserole. Hmmm. I might make it early and freeze it then just put pecan topping on the day before. Yes, green bean casserole with fried onions. I can’t buy the can of fried onions early because I’ll eat them! What dessert are you having? Ohhh, can’t wait to have eggnog. I put generous amount of nutmeg on top.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> I love marshmallows on sweet potatoes. Grew up with that. Daughter doesn’t so I make the casserole. Hmmm. I might make it early and freeze it then just put pecan topping on the day before. Yes, green bean casserole with fried onions. I can’t buy the can of fried onions early because I’ll eat them! What dessert are you having? Ohhh, can’t wait to have eggnog. I put generous amount of nutmeg on top.


Dessert! OH GAD! I forgot about that. Wait no I didn't, I got a couple individual size Panetone sitting on a shelf. Those probably or a cushaw pie or cushaw bread if I feel like making it. Just like pumpkin pie or zucchini bread but made with cushaw.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Dessert! OH GAD! I forgot about that. Wait no I didn't, I got a couple individual size Panetone sitting on a shelf. Those probably or a cushaw pie or cushaw bread if I feel like making it. Just like pumpkin pie or zucchini bread but made with cushaw.


..............looking up word “cushaw”


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Startingover said:


> ..............looking up word “cushaw”


Aha. Squash!!! Squash pie is popular in the south. I could substitute that for pumpkin but hungry for pumpkin pie. Cushaw bread must be like pumpkin bread. Do you grow cushaw?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No I don't and haven't been able to buy any in a couple years. I only know one farm that grows it and then not regularly. I save seeds from the last cushaw I had. 3 totaling 27 lbs. I got 11 qt. of flesh canned. I gave a buddy of mine in Missouri some seeds from those I saved and he is growing some and saving seed. Green striped cushaw seed can be bought on the internet.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I will be dad burn, all these years I didn't know what they were called, I have even grown cushaw and didn't know any different. I like them pretty good. 

I don't think we will have much of a thanksgiving this year. We were invited to eat with our grand daughter-in-law's dad's house but we are kinda funny about eating at other folks house, I have just never felt comfortable at anyone's home other than my own to eat. I know, I am weird.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Well I will be dad burn, all these years I didn't know what they were called, I have even grown cushaw and didn't know any different. I like them pretty good.
> 
> I don't think we will have much of a thanksgiving this year. We were invited to eat with our grand daughter-in-law's dad's house but we are kinda funny about eating at other folks house, I have just never felt comfortable at anyone's home other than my own to eat. I know, I am weird.


Not weird. That’s where the old saying comes from, “there’s no place like home.”


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No, not weird Big Jim.

My grandmother used to make baked cushaw. Cushaw cut up in chunks, put in greased pan with plenty butter on top and nutmeg, allspice, cinnamon and lots of sugar. Bake 350 maybe 45 minutes until the cushaw is cooked. I've only had cushaw 3 times in the last 50 yrs. Never see it in the grocery store.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

One year my wife was not feeling very well so we stayed home for Thanksgiving. We still wanted to do Thanksgiving dinner so the day before, I went to the store and bought a turkey breast and all the fixings pre-made. (The cashier at checkout thought it was a great idea).

The turkey breast only had to cook in the oven for about 45 minutes.

The mashed potatoes, candied yams, string bean casserole and stuffing were all microwavable. The potato casserole (local dish) was the only thing I made from scratch.

Cranberry sauce was Ocean Spray from the can (it is what we grew up with).

And of course pumpkin pie à la mode. 

For pre-made food, it was all actually quite good.

In light of circumstances, we might end up doing the same thing this year.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a pretty good idea, we may check into that. Thanksgiving has always been my wife's big thing every year. She would work for three days to get things just right, as she made everything from scratch. Her chicken dressing is absolutely out of this world good. Since having both knees replaced she can't stand long enough to do much of anything. Also we have one family member who is not the best person in the world and no one wants to be around him and all refuses to gather if he will be there. This has really shut all of our family gatherings down completely.

I would be more than happy to fix Thanksgiving, with my wife supervising me how she always does it. This one person is really fouling things up for all of us.

EDIT*** Just had a thought, maybe we could fix Thanksgiving and just deliver the food to each member of the family. It wouldn't be the same, but at least Judy would be in her element for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I really need to look over our menu and see where I can take some shortcuts. With relocating our office and a bunch of medical things I’m short on time.

One thing we talked about are Rhodes rolls, the little frozen balls that you let rise five hours and then bake. They’re delicious. We like Hawaiian rolls, not as well, but that would save time. Daughters not fond of sweet potatoes. The casserole I make with cream and brown sugar, cinnamon and pecan topping on top is good but doesn’t matter to me so I think I’ll look at our deli for candied yams. We like our own crunchy cranberry salad and homemade noodles. The other thing we barely eat is turkey. I’ll check the deli for that also. 

thanks for the idea!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Made and froze the sweet potato casserole now just have to put the praline topping on and bake. I Think I’ll mix up the praline topping and it won’t hurt it to just sit in the fridge- pecans,butter, brown sugar. Next is to make my pie crust and stick in freezer.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Put toilet paper on the list. If the store has some, you never know when it will be available again.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> Put toilet paper on the list. If the store has some, you never know when it will be available again.


Yes. Already did after reading warnings here. Thanks.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I came across another recipe for green bean casserole. It's still a Campbell's recipe however. Green beans, bacon, cheddar cheese and fried onions. Everything else remains the same. Wife said give it a shot so I will.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I came across another recipe for green bean casserole. It's still a Campbell's recipe however. Green beans, bacon, cheddar cheese and fried onions. Everything else remains the same. Wife said give it a shot so I will.


i’ve picked out good recipes before just by if the ingredients are all things we like and go together. You can’t go wrong with bacon and cheese.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I saw in the comments on that recipe someone said that instead of cheddar they use half and half parmesan and asiago. I had myself convinced to get the asiago but when I got to the store I got the cheddar. Cheap kicked in *2 lbs* cheddar was $6.99, *8oz.* asiago was $6.99. The cheddar made it home with me.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I saw in the comments on that recipe someone said that instead of cheddar they use half and half parmesan and asiago. I had myself convinced to get the asiago but when I got to the store I got the cheddar. Cheap kicked in *2 lbs* cheddar was $6.99, *8oz.* asiago was $6.99. The cheddar made it home with me.


I probably have eaten Asiago but I don’t really know what it’s like. We always have a block of cheddar in the fridge, it’s good with everything. Grilled cheese, macaroni, omelettes, I throw some in chicken salad or on top of lettuce salads or broccoli or at night for a snack and on baked potatoes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I usually have shredding mozzarella for pizza. Buy block of cheddar but it doesn't last long. I think there are some little mice in the frig or something.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

A buddy of mine was a camp cook and he did a turkey he broke it down into parts and took different parts out of the oven at different times. His turkey was always perfect. 
He said that is what they did with 30 turkeys , 10 ovens when feeding 500 people.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I usually have shredding mozzarella for pizza. Buy block of cheddar but it doesn't last long. I think there are some little mice in the frig or something.


And if you want a crispy snack put some cheddar in an iron skillet and melt it and pour the oil off and blot it and you have crispy cheddar snacks


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'll have to give that a shot.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nealtw said:


> A buddy of mine was a camp cook and he did a turkey he broke it down into parts and took different parts out of the oven at different times. His turkey was always perfect.
> He said that is what they did with 30 turkeys , 10 ovens when feeding 500 people.


I roast my seasoned turkey breast side down for 1/2 the roasting time. This keeps the breast meat juicy. At least I think it does. Its always great.
I use a Cajun seasoning mix I make. In fact I just took out the turkey this morning from the freezer. I got an internet reminder. Once thawed I remove the packaging and I allow it to sit in the fridge for 24 hours or so to dry it out some. I try to dry it up with a towel as best I can first.
Then the next day I season it real good and let it sit in the fridge again overnight.
It is then ready for roasting. A good time to spray it with olive oil just before putting it in the oven. Will be my first with my new range.
Remember. Breast down for 1/2 the roasting time. 
Note: A pair of BBQ silicone gloves are very handy for turning the turket back over with the breast up.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I roast my seasoned turkey breast side down for 1/2 the roasting time. This keeps the breast meat juicy. At least I think it does. Its always great.
> I use a Cajun seasoning mix I make. In fact I just took out the turkey this morning from the freezer. I got an internet reminder. Once thawed I remove the packaging and I allow it to sit in the fridge for 24 hours or so to dry it out some. I try to dry it up with a towel as best I can first.
> Then the next day I season it real good and let it sit in the fridge again overnight.
> It is then ready for roasting. A good time to spray it with olive oil just before putting it in the oven. Will be my first with my new range.
> ...


never heard that before but makes sense.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> never heard that before but makes sense.


It seems to make a difference. I really never roasted a dry turkey before as I do check temperature. The turning is not easy with a large turkey. But I have gloves for that.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> I roast my seasoned turkey breast side down for 1/2 the roasting time. This keeps the breast meat juicy. At least I think it does. Its always great.


There's more fat in dark meat, so turning it breast down allows the fatty juices to travel thru the meat more.


----------

